#ubuntu-cat 2011-05-02
<anxel> bones
<anxel> algu m'ajuda amb la nova actu. de lubuntu?
<anxel> em surt error quan actualitzo
<anxel> hola
<anxel> hi ha algu?
<anxel> eooo
<anxel> hi ha algu
<anxel> que em pugui ajudar
<anxel> hola
<anxel> hi ha algu
<anxel> eooo
<anxel> holaa
<anxel> hi ha algu
<jordisayol> bones anxel
<anxel> bones bones :)
<jordisayol> jo no et puc ajudar, perquè no m'he actualitzat
<jordisayol> i possiblement no ho faci
<anxel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602199/
<anxel> ok
<anxel> bueno, doncs si vols fer una ullada
<anxel> a aixo
<anxel> em surt durant el proces d'actu.
<jordisayol> canvia de servidor
<anxel> com es fa aixo?
<jordisayol> des del synaptic, ves a paràmetres -- dipòsits
<jordisayol> i tria un servidor de la llista
<anxel> fico axo
<jordisayol> com?
<anxel> a la consola?
<jordisayol> no home no
<jordisayol> saps que és el synaptic?
<anxel> SSI SI
<anxel> oks
<anxel> ja estic al gestor
<anxel> synaptic
<jordisayol> doncs ara fes el que t'he dit
<anxel> ok
<anxel> ja estic
<anxel> :)
<anxel> esta seleccionat el servidor despanya
<jordisayol> doncs tria'n un altre
<anxel> li estic donant a una opcio que es "selecciona el millro servidor"
<anxel> crec que ma seleccionat el caliu cat
<anxel> hi ha una opcio de descarreglabel per internet, i esta el cuadro de codi font desmarcada
<jordisayol> deixa'l desmarcat
<jordisayol> ara tanca aquesta finestra i prem el botó «refresca»
<anxel> ok
<anxel> ok, ja esta fentse
<jordisayol> doncs ara torna a provar a veure si funciona el que abans no t'anava
<anxel> ok
<anxel> alla va
<anxel> anem a veure...
<jordisayol> sort!
<anxel> :)
<anxel> de moment no surt res
<anxel> moltes gracies per la  ajuda tio
<anxel> :)
<anxel> visca l'ubuntu :)
#ubuntu-cat 2011-05-05
<mdepalol> déu vos guard
#ubuntu-cat 2011-05-07
<giorgiograppa> bon dia des de Les Borges Blanques
<DPini> Hola Ubuntuaires!!
#ubuntu-cat 2012-04-30
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola, algú utilitza Gnome-classic?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ostres em va lent el wiki del LoCo Team...
#ubuntu-cat 2012-05-01
<sergimateo> bona nit!
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<SiscoGarcia> bona nit!
<alexm> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> ###################################################
<rafael_carreras> hola a tothom
<wagafo> Hola a tots/totes!
<rafael_carreras> avui hem de parlar del repartiment de feines a la festa de Terrassa
<SiscoGarcia> som-hi!
<rafael_carreras> em sembla que serem uns quants a la sala install, segons el que he parlat amb alguns
<rafael_carreras> si tot va com l'altra vegada, a la recepció ja hi posen algú els organitzadors
<rafael_carreras> i també hi ha els professors ponents donant voltes per allà
<rafael_carreras> així que no crec que hi hagi d'haver massa problema ni que haguem de fer massa feina
<rafael_carreras> la graella va canviant de tant en tant: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/PrecisePangolin#Lloc_i_programa_d.27activitats
<rafael_carreras> però ja és ben plena
<rafael_carreras> no crec que s'arribi a fer el cinquè track
<SiscoGarcia> m'estava mirant la graella perquè hi ha unes quantes activitats interessants, de manera que l'atenció de la install l'haurem de tenir clara
<sergimateo> Ubuntu TV se solapa amb el sorteig i tancament
<SiscoGarcia> i la instaŀlació «avançada» d'ubuntu també
<rafael_carreras> sergimateo: sí, m'he colat, el sorteig es fa a les 18 30 h
<SiscoGarcia> potser podem retardar l'última sessió plenària, com  ho veieu?
<sergimateo> rafael_carreras, ok!
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: sí, ja està fet això, però m'ha faltat posar l'hora bé
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, ;)
<alexm> perdoneu, he caigut
<SiscoGarcia> pel que fa a l'assistència a la install a mi m'interessen les sessions del matí a la sala nova i la de ubuntu tv, si es fa; de manera que podria estar a la install de 15:30 a 17:30
<rafael_carreras> jo miraré de ser a la install tant com pugui
<SiscoGarcia> algú més?
<alexm> no sé si ha arribat el comentari que he fet abans de caure
<SiscoGarcia> les X de la graella de la install volen dir que s'hi assisteix? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/PrecisePangolin/InstallParty
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, només has dit bona nit
<rafael_carreras> alexm: diria que no l'hem vist
<alexm> deia que estic negociant amb un company un tutorial de 2-3h sobre tecnologies d'ubuntu server
<SiscoGarcia> doncs potser m'hi apunto :)
<rafael_carreras> carai!
<alexm> i preguntava si l'equip local ha insistit més sobre el tema de fer més xerrades
<rafael_carreras> no, ja no m'han insistit més
<alexm> bé doncs, jo he quedat amb el company per parlar-ne i muntar-ho aquest dijous
<alexm> segons el que parlem ja us aviso via llista i demanem espai al copèrnic
<SiscoGarcia> ok
<rafael_carreras> molt bé
<alexm> no farem un taller perquè seria massa complicat
<rafael_carreras> ara mateix hi ha 64 inscrits
<wagafo> 72 inscrits
<rafael_carreras> oh
<SiscoGarcia> vol dir que encara queden més de la meitat de motxilles!
<wagafo> Sempre hi ha molta gent que s'apareix sense haver fet la inscripció
<rafael_carreras> sí, això espero
<SiscoGarcia> de tota manera al copèrnic s'hi apuntaran molts de casa a última hora
<sergimateo> m'agrada la proposta de l'alexm pero... no esta la graella prou atapeïda?
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, sí... ens haurem de multiplicar :P
<rafael_carreras> sergimateo: diria que sí, però si els organitzadors volen més i més...
<wagafo> Jo tinc la mateixa por,  perquè hi ha gent que sols ve al matí o sola a la tarda, i per tant sols entre un 50 o 60% dels inscrits és el que hi ha presents a cada moment
<SiscoGarcia> el copèrnic dóna per molt; si l'alexm es veu amb cor de muntar-ho jo no m'hi oposaria
<alexm> penseu que el tema d'ubuntu server pot atreure altres tipus de clients poc habituals
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, +1
<SiscoGarcia> tot i que allà hi ha clients per tots els gustos
<sergimateo> jo estava pensant en fer mati sessio de jocs i tarda tutorial d'ubuntu server, pero es veritat: el copernic dóna per molt...
<wagafo> M'ha  costat posar dues entrades al mapa de festes al mateix lloc, he hagut de desplaçar una localització una mica perquè sinó sols es veia una
<SiscoGarcia> la festa comença a les 10:00, a quina hora quedem? a les 9:00? on?
<SiscoGarcia> penseu que si no han obert per allà no hi ha res :(
<SiscoGarcia> vull dir no hi ha cap bar
<alexm> em sembla recordar que n'hi havia algun d'amagat
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, doncs no el vaig saber trobar
<alexm> en tot cas, no crec que sigui demanar massa que hi hagi algú de l'equip local a les 9
<rafael_carreras> sí que hi ha bars aprop
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, merci per apuntar-ho tot
<SiscoGarcia> quan i on quedem, doncs?
<rafael_carreras> doncs a les 9:15 a la porta?
<SiscoGarcia> entesos
<sergimateo> d'acord
<SiscoGarcia> per cert, veig que la presentació està prevista per una hora (55 minuts), però jo no ho ompliré
<SiscoGarcia> vindrà algú de l'ajuntament??
<SiscoGarcia> no és que ho vulgui, no confongueu
<alexm> podem deixar que en pare d'en pau parli una estona ;-)
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, +1
<SiscoGarcia> també crec que si hi ha una estona «morta» pot anar bé perquè la gent es programi el dia
<rafael_carreras> algú de l'ajuntament vindrà, no patiu
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, m'ho temia :(
<wagafo> No he pogut fer la versió "catalanitzada" de la imatge d'instal·lació, perquè no he trobat una connexió prou ràpida per poder fer la descàrrega i càrrega del fitxer. Es necessita la imatge per fer CD's o pot esperar al 15 de maig que hauré tornat?
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: me la reclamaven l'altre dia
<rafael_carreras> la podria fer algú altre?
<JOSEPGALLART> bona nit, disculpeu per arvar tard
<SiscoGarcia> bona nit JOSEPGALLART
<JOSEPGALLART> bones SiscoGarcia
<rafael_carreras> bé, algú que pugui fer la versió catalanitzada?
<JOSEPGALLART> jo ni idea
<alexm> potser en wafago podria publicar les instruccions i així seria més fàcil que algú altre ho pugui fer
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, +1
<JOSEPGALLART> alexm,+1
<alexm> penjar-ho al servidor ho puc fer jo si algú ho publica en algun lloc (e.g. u1)
<alexm> on servidor == servidor de caliu, on pengem habitualment les iso
<alexm> els enllaços a ubuntu.cat no sé si els puc posar jo
<SiscoGarcia> suposo que això podria fer-ho el wagafo, igual com ha fet l'enllaç a la visita guiada
<rafael_carreras> els enllaços ja els posaria el wagafo :-)
<rafael_carreras> bé, doncs j li diré que doni les instruccions que fa una estona que ha caigut
<SiscoGarcia> apm?
<JOSEPGALLART> mantinc la pagina del facebook??
<rafael_carreras> JOSEPGALLART: home sí
<SiscoGarcia> JOSEPGALLART, :)
<JOSEPGALLART> ok
<SiscoGarcia> em sembla que la meua era la única veu discordant, per tant tira-ho endavant
<SiscoGarcia> i gràcies per la feina JOSEPGALLART
<JOSEPGALLART> dons anire fent el manteniment en funcio de la evolucio del nostre wuiki
<alexm> jo crec que hi ha molta diversitat a la comunitat ubuntu i no es tracta de limitar a qui enviem el missatge
<rafael_carreras> holoa wagafo
<alexm> entenc la preocupació d'en SiscoGarcia (jo tampoc tinc facebook) però no podem ignorar la realitat si volem que la gent faci el canvi
<wagafo> Se m'ha penjat la connexió després de la meva última intervenció.
<alexm> fins i tot GNU corria només en UNIX al principi ;)
<wagafo> Em feu cinc-cèntims sobre el CD catalanitzat?
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: sí, parlàvem que podries posar unes instruccions (per exemple al wiki) de com fer la versió catalana i algú ho farà
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, però ja estem creixent sense fer servir eines privatives
<wagafo> D'acord
<alexm> SiscoGarcia: es tracta de no barrejar les coses
<alexm> hi ha gent que vol ubuntu independentment de què sigui lliure o no
<alexm> no podem ignorar aquest col·lectiu, oi?
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, ja ho sé, però crec que com a equip hem de promoure el pl
<alexm> això és discutible
<SiscoGarcia> per què?
<alexm> nosaltres podem decidir què volem fer i què no com a equip, és clar
<SiscoGarcia> això vull dir
<alexm> però en principi els locos són per promoure l'ubuntu
<SiscoGarcia> i no és pl?
<alexm> estàs barrejant temes
<alexm> ubuntu != pl
<SiscoGarcia> és a dir, impota la fi però no els mitjans?
<SiscoGarcia> importa
<alexm> jo no em veig en cor d'imposar això a l'equip, SiscoGarcia
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, no entenc què vols dir amb !=pl
<wagafo> Jo crec que qui vulgui pot obrir una pàgina que es digui Ubuntu i posar la informació que vulgui. Ara bé, una altra cosa és dir des de la wiki que això té alguna mena d'oficialitat, cosa que no és el cas.
<alexm> ubuntu no és sinònim de pl
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, jo tampoc, potser només és una qüestió personal
<alexm> el que vull dir és que és més fàcil si ens centrem en ubuntu i no hi barregem les opinions personals
<alexm> bàsicament per 1 motiu: no excloure ningú
<JOSEPGALLART> aviam.... si el facebook no es considera el facebook de la comunitat per a mi no te capp interes
<alexm> però en tot cas, aquesta discussió l'hauríem de tenir fora de la reunió d'avui, oi rafael_carreras ?
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, com a loco no hem de barrejar opinions personals, però potser «l'opinió» del loco surt de la suma de les opinions personals dels seus membres
<rafael_carreras> doncs sí
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, +1
<alexm> en podem parlar a terrassa, si voleu
<SiscoGarcia> o a la llista
<alexm> o en una altra reunió per irc, cap problema
<SiscoGarcia> tot i que crec que és clar que sóc l'única veu discordant i que per tant el JOSEPGALLART l'ha de tirar endavant
<alexm> però jo veig el tema del facebook com fer publicitat en 1 diari
<alexm> els diaris no són copyleft però bé que permeten arribar a un públic diferent, oi?
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, sí
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, doncs per avui ja estem
<SiscoGarcia> però segur que hi ha qui ja ens fa difusió al feisbuc
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, entesos. deixem-ho córrer
<rafael_carreras> vinga, bona nit, ens veiem aviat
<rafael_carreras> ####################################################
<SiscoGarcia> fins aviat!
<sergimateo> bona nit!
<wagafo> Bona nit
<SiscoGarcia> bona nit
<JOSEPGALLART> bona nit
<alexm> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2012-05-02
<khristian> algu que tinga dues particions?
<khristian> per cert, hola a tots.... :S
#ubuntu-cat 2013-05-01
<rafael_carreras> #######################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<josepgallart> bon vespre
<rafael_carreras> és a dir, al wagafo i al josepgallart :-)
<jordisayol> gràcies home!
<rafael_carreras> hola jordisayol :-P
<jordisayol> ;-)
<wagafo> Hola a tots, inclòs el jordisayol
<rafael_carreras> :-D
<rafael_carreras> bé, avui hem de parlar dels últims retocs per la festa de dissabte 11 a Les Corts
<rafael_carreras> ja he comunicat la xifra provissional als de l'escola
<wagafo> Al Clot, rafael_carreras ves a mullar-te una mica el cap 8-)
<rafael_carreras> encara no me n'han dit res, però suposo que ho tenen tot preparat
<rafael_carreras> sí, al clot
<wagafo> Ja hi ha uns 43 inscrits i continuen arribant
<rafael_carreras> nois, jo a aquestes hores, ja no serveixo per res :-)
<rafael_carreras> apart d'això, sembla que ho tenim ja tot apamat
<rafael_carreras> hola alexm
<alexm> perdoneu el retard
<wagafo> Has perdut el plus de puntualitat, alexm
<rafael_carreras> parlem que sembla que ho tenim/tenen tot preparat
<alexm> no m'heu pas encolomay feina, oi?
<wagafo> Tranquil, ja me l'heu encolomat tota a mi 8-)
<rafael_carreras> alexm: no, amb el servidor que has de portar ja n'hi haurà prou
<alexm> molt bé doncs
<wagafo> Jo faré la presentació inicial de 15 minuts com vam parlar l'última reunió
<rafael_carreras> miraré de trucar el Jordi Binefa a veure què s'explica
<wagafo> TInc l'impress del jordigallart que està molt bé
<wagafo> Per al dinar com et comentava hi ha 16 apuntats
<josepgallart> jordi gallart?
<rafael_carreras> sí, ja estan avisats, no crec que hi hagi problema
<wagafo> josep perdó, necessito també aigua al cap
<rafael_carreras> hehe, com estem avui!
<josepgallart> :-[
<rafael_carreras> bé, el segon punt és l'enquesta de valoració que hem de preparar
<wagafo> tenim un model aquí: http://www.ubuntu.cat/valora_festa
<josepgallart> el Joan de Gracia presenta la propera versio de Linkat que sera la primera basada amb UBUNTU
<wagafo> Proposo imprimir aquest model i a la sessió de tancament demanar que l'omplin, i recollir-lo amb els collars en sortir
<wagafo> Repartir-lo també a la sessió de tancament, o el que marxin abans a la taula d'inscripcions abans que marxin demanar-los que l'omplin
<alexm> bona idea
<josepgallart> molt be Wagafo
<wagafo> Podem enviar el model al Jordi Binefar perquè imprimeixin ells unes 50 còpies?
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: bona idea
<wagafo> Demà te l'envio perquè li facis arribar...
<rafael_carreras> perfecte
<wagafo> tema resolt, doncs
<rafael_carreras> doncs ja estem dels dos temes previstos, alguna altra cosa?
<wagafo> res per aquí
<alexm> aquí tampoc
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: saps si podràs venir o no?
<wagafo> jordi gallart? Alguna cosa?
<josepgallart> no o ser :'(
<wagafo> s'ha apuntat el giorgio grappa
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: bé, serà sorpresa doncs :-)
<wagafo> Bé, nois i noies, em vaig que demà he de matinar
<josepgallart> si, malgrat tot e lligat una presentacio
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: sí senyor, això ha estat molt bé
<wagafo> Si vens, tota teva josepgallart
<wagafo> Vinga, bona nit i fins dissabte de l'altra setmana
<josepgallart> si ving fare el que convingui
<rafael_carreras> bona nit!
<alexm> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> #####################################
<josepgallart> si no molts exits
<josepgallart> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2013-05-03
<jordisayol> marxo, bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2014-04-28
<julianubuntu> hola bon dia
#ubuntu-cat 2014-04-30
<Neret> Hola, bona tarda
<Neret> Us volia fer una pregunta
<Neret> Puc instal·lar ja ara, avui, Ubuntu 14.04 en català? Entenc que me'l puc baixar en anglès i que ja s'hi recull la traducció.
<Neret> Perquè a la comunitat d'Ubuntaires encara hi ha penjada la versió 13.10
<jordisayol> bones Neret. Pots baixar la iso http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso o la http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso depenent de l'arquitectura del teu ordinador.
<Neret> Moltes gràcies jordisayol
<jordisayol> La versió genèrica permet instaŀlar un sistema 100% en Català, només has de premer la tecla F2 just quan es mostri la pàgina de color morat de l'inici, allà tria el Català i després ja la pots instaŀlar.
<jordisayol> La diferència d'aquestes imatges iso i les que ofereixen a ubuntu.cat és que aquestes darreres no necessiten descarregar cap paquet perquè el sistema base es mostri íntegrament en Català. Les genèriques hauran de descarregar alguns paquets durant la instaŀlació. Això és tot.
<Neret> Moltes gràcies novament. M'has fet una explicació molt clara.
<jordisayol> des res :-)
<jordisayol> que tinguis una bona instaŀlació
<jordisayol> ... espero...
#ubuntu-cat 2014-05-01
<josepgallart> bona nit
<SiscoGarcia> nanit
<rafael_carreras> hola
<wagafo> Bones
<SiscoGarcia> sembla que avui anem aviat ;)
<wagafo> pis pas
<wagafo> dia dels treballadors...
<SiscoGarcia> :)
<SiscoGarcia> claqueta?
<rafael_carreras> #############################################################
<SiscoGarcia> uaaala
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<SiscoGarcia> bon vespre
<josepgallart> bon vespre
<rafael_carreras> tenim unes quantes xerrades acceptades
<rafael_carreras> potser en faltaria alguna més
<SiscoGarcia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/TrustyTahr#Lloc_i_programa_d.27activitats
<wagafo> Com ho tenim per enllestir el formulari d'inscripció?
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, anem a pams
<rafael_carreras> endavant, SiscoGarcia
<SiscoGarcia> com podeu veure per completar la jornada encara hi ha 3 sessions pendents
<SiscoGarcia> de les 3 una és possible que la faci un alumne i ens faria molta iŀlusió
<SiscoGarcia> seria sobre el centre de programari... súper bàsica, però ja és el que volen a l'insti, així tothom pot saber com instaŀlar programes que sembla ser un gran problema pels qui comencen
<rafael_carreras> molt bé
<SiscoGarcia> de les altres dues sessions una la podríem fer naltros sobre proxmox, però ens estimaríem més no estar obligats i poder estar disponibles per resoldre temes de logística i així
<SiscoGarcia> si cal a última hora la fem... això sí, una altra estaria bé aconseguir-la
<rafael_carreras> si al final no omplim totes les franges, taampoc no passa res
<rafael_carreras> sempre podem escorçar una mica la festa
<rafael_carreras> però hauríem de decidir ja
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, recordo un fil de la llista on algú parlava d'alguna cosa que havia fet al seu institut i li havies proposat d'explicar-ho a la següent festa
<SiscoGarcia> recordes qui era?
<SiscoGarcia> no sé si la cosa no anava de tancar màquines de forma automàtica o què
<rafael_carreras> algú de Granollers, em sembla
<rafael_carreras> el puc cercar
<SiscoGarcia> estaria bé, gràcies
<rafael_carreras> i parlar amb la Martina a veure si bé
<rafael_carreras> ho faré demà
<SiscoGarcia> la Martina faria una xerrada?
<rafael_carreras> vam quedar que estaria bé
<SiscoGarcia> i tant
<rafael_carreras> però no me n'ha tornat a parlar
<SiscoGarcia> proposa-li a veure si podem omplir la graella
<rafael_carreras> ja veurem
<SiscoGarcia> ja diràs
<SiscoGarcia> per mi podem passar al segon punt
<SiscoGarcia> a veure si podem tancar el programa durant la setmana vinent
<rafael_carreras> dimecres, si pot ser, que anem tardíssim
<SiscoGarcia> sip
<rafael_carreras> i s'ha de fer el formulari i la nota de premsa
<SiscoGarcia> quan tinguis resposta d'aquests contactes m'ho dius i mirem de cobrir el que quedi
<rafael_carreras> d'acord
<SiscoGarcia> gràcies
<wagafo> Del tema d'àpats si s'ha de posar alguna cosa al formulari envíem missatge privat Sisco
<SiscoGarcia> no sé si s'ha de posar, potser podem discutir-ho en públic
<SiscoGarcia> entenc que passem al segon punt
<rafael_carreras> vinga, segon punt
<SiscoGarcia> pel que fa al formulari per part nostra hi ha el tema de l'àpat
<SiscoGarcia> seran 12 €
<SiscoGarcia> però crec que s'ho val:
<josepgallart> no mengarem a la cantina'
<josepgallart> ?
<SiscoGarcia> plates d'amanida i plates d'embotit i formatges repartides per les taules
<SiscoGarcia> sí josepgallart
<wagafo> S'ha de fer reserva?
<SiscoGarcia> fideuà...
<SiscoGarcia> ... la fan molt bona :)_
<rafael_carreras> ai, què bona la fideuà
<SiscoGarcia> postres, beguda (aigua i vi negre) i cafès
<wagafo> no hi ha cargols????
<SiscoGarcia> nopes :(
<SiscoGarcia> hauràs d'anar a algun bar de fora de l'insti
<wagafo> bé, farem amb embotits i fideuà...
<SiscoGarcia> els postres crec que seran pinya i gelat
<wagafo> ho dic de broma perquè no menjo cargols...
<SiscoGarcia> jo no gaires ;)
<SiscoGarcia> com ho veieu?
<rafael_carreras> doncs jo sí
<rafael_carreras> ho veig bé
<josepgallart> be
<wagafo> Per mí bé. S'ha de fer reserva i pagament previ?
<SiscoGarcia> reserva sí, del pagament no n'hem parlat
<SiscoGarcia> com pode
<SiscoGarcia> com podem fer el pagament previ?
<rafael_carreras> podem?
<rafael_carreras> cal?
<wagafo> Algun any ho havíem fet per ingrés a un cmpte, però és un mica muntatge, millor evitar-ho
<SiscoGarcia> crec que a València ho vam fer
<SiscoGarcia> per mi millor no fer-ho
<SiscoGarcia> no n'hem parlat, suposo que la gent serà seriosa... al menys la gran majoria
<wagafo> D'acord, el perill és que alguna gent que reservi després no vingui, però esperem que no siguin gaires
<SiscoGarcia> de tota manera la cuinera voldria saber quanta gent serem com a tard el dijous 15
<SiscoGarcia> jo podria fer seguiment d'aquest formulari?
<wagafo> Doncs ja posem al formulari que est tanca al dia 15
<wagafo> Et puc donar accés a la web si vols Sisco, tens compte?
<SiscoGarcia> sempre hi haurà algú que s'apunti a última hora però el gruix el podrem saber... que és del que es tracta
<wagafo> Faràs que la gent de l'institut també s'anoti al formulari?
<SiscoGarcia> sí, crec que seria capaç de recordar-ho
<SiscoGarcia> i tant
<SiscoGarcia> tothom s'ha d'anotar per poder dimensionar-ho bé
<SiscoGarcia> a més hem de saber quants venen a la festa i quants venen a dinar
<wagafo> Doncs em comentes l'usuari i et dono accés i t'explico com mirar els inscrits. Una altra possibilitat és que puc fer que t'arribi per correu cada cop que s'inscriu algú/alguna
<SiscoGarcia> potser millor aquesta última opció
<wagafo> Doncs ho fem així, és més fàcil
<SiscoGarcia> gràcies
<SiscoGarcia> pel que fa al dinar el dubte que tinc és si creieu que és millor detallar el menú o no
<wagafo> Jo vaig enllestint el formulari
<SiscoGarcia> ho dic perquè 12 € pot fer pensar-s'ho a algú però si coneix el menú potser ho veu raonable
<SiscoGarcia> gràcies wagafo
<wagafo> Potser podem posar alguna cosa perquè la genta sàpiga que entra amb els 12 euros
<SiscoGarcia> crec que sí
<josepgallart> si es cert dons al ser un institut esperes un preu mes de batalla
<wagafo> Doncs faig un primer redactat i ho repassem
<SiscoGarcia> sacte josepgallart
<SiscoGarcia> entesos wagafo
<SiscoGarcia> llavors només queda el tema de l'etiqueta per seguir la festa per les xarxes... alguna idea?
<SiscoGarcia> #TrustyLleida
<wagafo> No soc massa de xarxes, no sé com es fa això dels hashtags
<SiscoGarcia> #TrobadaTrusty
<wagafo> #TrustyPaeria
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, -1
<SiscoGarcia> no posis la paeria pel mig :(
<wagafo> Ho retiro, ja deia que tinc massa idea...
<josepgallart> #trustylleida
<wagafo> no tinc, vull dir
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, hi ha cap etiqueta oficial?
<rafael_carreras> no que jo sàpiga
<SiscoGarcia> doncs què us sembla #TrustyLleida ?
<rafael_carreras> a mi em val
<SiscoGarcia> a mi també i al josepgallart també
<wagafo> A mi em sembla bé, també alguna cosa sortís "Loco cat" no estaria malament, però es faria massa llarga
<SiscoGarcia> sacte wagafo
<SiscoGarcia> la idea és que sigui curta
<SiscoGarcia> podria ser #TrustyCat
<wagafo> Dic perquè sorti algunca cosa que es vegi el tema "català"
<SiscoGarcia> #TrustyCat i és més curta que #TrustyLleida
<josepgallart> si millor #TrustyCat
<wagafo> #TrustyLleidaCat?
<josepgallart> noooo
<SiscoGarcia> és llarga
<josepgallart> curt
<wagafo> doncs endavant, jo recolzo qualsevol de les dues més curtes
<SiscoGarcia> què diu el rafael_carreras?
<rafael_carreras> a mi m'és igual :-)
<rafael_carreras> per això no deia res
<SiscoGarcia> doncs deixem #TrustyCat
<wagafo> Per mi endavant
<josepgallart> :P
<rafael_carreras> doncs ja estem, oi?
<SiscoGarcia> ja l'he feta pública: https://twitter.com/sisco_garcia/status/461966727719690240
<SiscoGarcia> per mi sí
<SiscoGarcia> gràcies josepgallart per fer-la córrer
<SiscoGarcia> ;)
<josepgallart> totes les tens tu ;-)
<SiscoGarcia> :)
<SiscoGarcia> ja feia dies que ningú no em deia això
<wagafo> Bé, ja estem, bona nit, si no queda res pendent...
<rafael_carreras> no, ja estem, oi?
<rafael_carreras> doncs au
<josepgallart> ok, bona nit
<rafael_carreras> ##########################################################
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<wagafo> Bona nit a tothom!
<SiscoGarcia> bona nit... ni que vaig tard :(
#ubuntu-cat 2014-05-02
<Ester> hola a tothom
<Ester> recentment he fet una actualıtzacıo d*ubuntu 14 punt zero quatre ı estıc tenınt serıosos problemes amb laccentuacıo
<Ester> algu em pot ajudar a solucıonar ho?
<nounou> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2016-05-04
<AniolM> Bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre
<rafael_carreras> ##############################################################################
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit!
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt és l'organitxació de la fes
<rafael_carreras> ta
<rafael_carreras> :-)
<wagafo> D'a
<wagafo> cord
<wagafo> :)
<AniolM> Ok!
<rafael_carreras> m'han dit que no troben el formulari per inscriure's i els he dit que encara no està
<rafael_carreras> però que estaria en breu
<wagafo> Ja està tancada la graella d'activitats?
<rafael_carreras> ara hi anava, encara no
<AniolM> Referent a això, la meva xerrada segurament serà sobre un centre multimèdia amb una raspberry pi
<wagafo> Hi ha inforrmació sobre com funcinarà el dinar?
<rafael_carreras> però contactaré amb els que falten per confirmar
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: ai, el dinar!
<rafael_carreras> li diré al sergi
<wagafo> Per cert, tinc un compromís familiar i no podré ser-hi, me catxis
<aniolgarcia> Jo aquesta vegada no podré venir a ajudar tampoc, em sap greu :(
<rafael_carreras> llàstima
<wagafo> Doncs quan tinguem aquests dos punts aviseu, i l'Aniol o jo preparem el formulari
<AniolM> Sí
<rafael_carreras> perfecte, demà escric al sergi i a veure si ho tanquem tot
<AniolM> Si voleu de la sala d'instal·lacions, menys durant l'estona de la meva xerrada, me n'ocuparé jo
<wagafo> A veure si ver algún altre a donar una mà a les instal·lacions, mai no se sap, a vegades no hi ha ningú i ha vegades està ple
<rafael_carreras> AniolM: la idea aquest any és diferent: volem fer una instal·lació en directe i que ho vegi tothom i després un taller de python, a veure què passa
<rafael_carreras> i tot això ajudant els que tinguin problemes instal·lant
<AniolM> Ah d'acord
<AniolM> Qui farà el taller de Python i en què se centrarà?
<wagafo> rafael_careras: tot i així a vegades les intal·lacions necessiten una mica d'assistència si hi ha quelcom que no funciona a la primera
<rafael_carreras> AniolM: la farà el joanpau, em sembla :)
<AniolM> D'acord, no sé qui és xD
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: està clar, ja veurem com ho fem, improvitzarem
<wagafo> Jo tinc el mirall a mig muntar, encara no m'he sortit de muntar-lo del tot, però puc seguir provant i passar-li a l'AniolM
<AniolM> Jo del dia 11 al 16 tinc festa
<AniolM> Intentaré mirar-me això del mirall
<AniolM> Recordo que em vas dir que hi havia una cosa que no anava, què és?
<wagafo> El dhcp per donar xarxa als clients, funciona com un servidor i uns clients
<AniolM> No es podria fer amb un router?
<wagafo> Sí , el router ja es fa servir,  ja t'ho explicaré
<AniolM> D'acord
<wagafo> S vols donar una ullada: https://github.com/alexm/miralls-ubuntaires
<AniolM> Ok, m'ho guardo i ho miro el cap de setmana, que estic d'exàmens
<rafael_carreras> bé, el segûent punt és l'spam a ubuntu.cat
<AniolM> Vaig parlar-ho amb en Walter
<AniolM> Es registren molts usuaris spam, però tampoc es veu els comentaris que fan
<wagafo> Has pogut mirar si estan funcionant els mòduls antispam?
<AniolM> Vam decidir canviar el sistema de captcha dels registres per mirar si se solucionava, però no ho he comprovat. Ara mateix ho faig
<AniolM> wagafo: Recordes quin dia vam parlar-ho?
<wagafo> La veritat que no, em sembla que a mitjans d'abril
<AniolM> Des de fa 1 mes i 2 setmanes no s'han registrat més usuaris spam
<AniolM> Sembla que ja funciona
<wagafo> Perfecte!
<rafael_carreras> ole
<AniolM> D'altra banda hi ha allò del mapa
<AniolM> Us sembla comentar-ho ara?
<rafael_carreras> sí, endavant
<wagafo> Poster ho podem seguir omentant tu i jo, es tracta d'arreglar que torni a funcionar
<AniolM> D'acord, simplement ho comento perquè estigueu al cas la resta
<AniolM> No funcionen bé les ubicacions, quan cliques sobre d'una no mostra informació
<wagafo> Bé, funciona, però no mostra com abans la informació quan es clica sobre les maraque al mapa
<AniolM> Exacte
<AniolM> Crec que passa des de l'actualització del nucli
<wagafo> Doncs ho continuem mirant a veure si ho arreglem
<AniolM> +1
<AniolM> wagafo: Podràs passar-me algun usuari de FTP o alguna cosa per actualitzar els mòduls?
<AniolM> No puc fer-ho
<wagafo> No hi ha FTP, jo funciona amb unes claus privades que em va passar el Cubells, i no les puc passar a ningú, ara mateix sols es pot accedir per claus privades a aquest servidor
<wagafo> És el mateix servidor de caliu i altres serveis linux
<AniolM> D'acord, doncs si pots actualitza. N'hi ha una del GMap Module
<wagafo> D'acord, miro de fer-ho, s'ha de fer manualment
<AniolM> D'acord
<AniolM> En un futur potser podríem moure el servidor, ja ho plantajarem més endavant si procedeix
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: el servidor no és el de caliu, aquell el conec
<wagafo> si rafael_carreras, és el de softcatalà, ara em confonia
<rafael_carreras> vinga, el tercer punt
<rafael_carreras> Estat de les traduccions
<wagafo> Doncs hi ha poca gent traduint ara
<wagafo> Com sabeu fa poc em van donar permisos per acceptar revisions, i he intentat posar algun missatge a la llista
<wagafo> Tambe hi ha una cua de unes 143 persones al Launchpad esperant contestació per agregar-se a l'equip, però algunes estan pendentes des de fa més de 10 anys
<rafael_carreras> crec que només caldria acceptar els de l'últim any
<wagafo> Doncs potser s'hauria de netejar aquesta cua.
<rafael_carreras> i tant
<cubells> iep!
<rafael_carreras> hola cubells
<AniolM> Bones!
<wagafo> De totes maneres amb el David deiem que el procediment hauria de ser demanear l'ingrès i l'hauríem de votar i acceptar aqui a una reunió, després de veure algunes traduccions i aportacions
<wagafo> Salut cubells
<cubells> bones a tots
<rafael_carreras> és veritat, estaria bé, abans es feia una cosa similar
<wagafo> Doncs si us sembla netejaré la llista, i posaré un misatge dient que estic netejant-la i que si volen col·laborar en traduccions que es presentin a la llista
<rafael_carreras> molt bé
<AniolM> +1
<wagafo> Això a tots, també als de l'últim any
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: sí, molt millor, clar
<wagafo> A l''equip del Launchpad també hi ha gent que fa anys que ja no col·labora, li he posat una expiració així es poden expressar s volen continuar a l'equip o no
<rafael_carreras> perfecte
<AniolM> D'acord
<wagafo> Les traduccions en sí no estan malament, molta cosa ve d'upstream de Gnome i altres projectes, així que estan força completes
<aniolgarcia>  Jo ara fa bastant que no tradueixo res... quan tingui més temps m'hi posaré més seriosament
<wagafo> Doncs jo crec que del tema de traduccions ja estem també
<rafael_carreras> doncs vinga, ja tenim feina tots, bona nit :)
<AniolM> Molt bé! Bona nit!
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit a tothom!
<rafael_carreras> #############################################################################
<sergi__> bona nit
<sergi__> esteu vient el madrid o hi ha algú ?
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> sergi__: ets en tur?
<sergi__> hola, es el primer cop que assiteixo a un dels vostres xats, pel que entenc sou un grup de suport a linus, no ?
<sergi__> no, no soc en tur
<rafael_carreras> ja hem acabat la reunió mensual
<rafael_carreras> sergi__: com un grup d'ubuntu, concretament
<rafael_carreras> som
<sergi__> ho sento he arribat tard a casa
<rafael_carreras> tens algun dubte? aprofita que encara quedem alguns
<sergi__> sols una pregunta, vaig rebre un email on es deia que em donaven de baixa de la llista, ho jo ho he demanat
<rafael_carreras> hem canviat la llista de correu de lloc, també t'haig d'ahaver subscrit a la nova
<rafael_carreras> és així?
<sergi__> vull dir jo no ho he demanat, es mes, m'agradaria assistir, els propers cops puntualment
<sergi__> no haig de fer res ?
<rafael_carreras> no ho sé, estàs subscrit a la nova llista?
<sergi__> no he fet res, vaig rebre correus i finalment he acabat en aaquest xat, pero tinc interes en continuar
<sergi__> pots comprovar que estiui en la nova llista i en cas contrari o apuntar-me o dir-me com fer-ho ?
<rafael_carreras> sergi__: d'acord, on dius que vols assistir puntualment? a les reunions de l'equip?
<rafael_carreras> sergi__: com et dius?
<sergi__> em dic sergi, soc relativament nou en ubuntu pero no en informatica
<sergi__> sergi aguilar
<sergi__> rafael, si no hi ha chat use deixo, disculpeu la falta de puntualitat
<rafael_carreras> com comença la teva adreça de correu?
<rafael_carreras> espera, que hem de solucionar això de la llista
<sergi__> sergi99@gmai...
<rafael_carreras> d'acord, sí que hi estàs subscrit
<sergi__> fantastic, el proper cop ja xerrarem, salut
<rafael_carreras> fem una reunió en aquest canal de xat el primer dimecres de cada mes
<rafael_carreras> a les 22:00 h
<rafael_carreras> avisem a la llista sempre
<sergi__> sempre ?
<rafael_carreras> sempre, però segurament tu no eres a la llista de l'equip
<sergi__> el mateix dia ?
<rafael_carreras> ara les hem ajuntat i reps també els correus de l'equip
<sergi__> val, fantastic
<rafael_carreras> el primer dimecres de cada mes
<rafael_carreras> encantar, sergi__, ja ens veurem a la propera
<rafael_carreras> vindràs a la festa a Tortosa?
<sergi__> no ho se o hi ha detalls ?
<sergi__>  no ho se on hi ha detalls ?
<rafael_carreras> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/XenialXerus/
<sergi__> m'ho miro us dic alguna cosa
<sergi__> fin AVIA
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, bona nit
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit!
<sergi__> fins aviat
#ubuntu-cat 2016-05-07
<metallic> c
#ubuntu-cat 2017-05-03
<Pol> Heu bon dia
<Pol> Com us va?
<Pol> Ei zaz
<Pol> hola de nou
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<wagafo> Bon vespre!
<rafael_carreras> avui hem de parlar dels últims detalls de preparació de la festa
<wagafo> D'acord
<AniolM> Hola, bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> se m'acudeix que encara no m'han respost sobre on dinarem, hi insistiré
<rafael_carreras> hola AniolM
<rgiurgiu> Hola a tots!
<rafael_carreras> hola rgiurgiu
<rafael_carreras> com tenim el servidor?
<wagafo> Quin servidor?
<AniolM> per qui va la pregunta?
<rafael_carreras> el mirall vull dir
<rafael_carreras> la pregunta és per AniolM i wagafo :-)
<AniolM> Ah!
<wagafo> Bé, ara tenim dos per fallta d'un
<rafael_carreras> carai
<AniolM> La setmana passada vaig actualitzar el meu
<rafael_carreras> hem de recordar de portar pendrives per instal·lacions
<AniolM> Hi tinc les imatges netboot per poder instal·lar per xarxa i unes quantes ISOs per si fan falta
<rafael_carreras> Canonical no m'ha enviat encara el paquet tradicional i això que el vaig demanar amb molt de temps
<AniolM> He provat d'instal·lar en ordinadors UEFI i funciona
<wagafo> Hi ha 16 anotats ara mateix, i 11 per al dinar
<rafael_carreras> AniolM: vaja, molt bé
<AniolM> Hi deuen estar posant els últims Ubuntu Phones, per això triga tant :P
<rafael_carreras> :)
<rafael_carreras> com de costum, quedem a la porta a les 9:30 per preparar el que faci falta
<wagafo> D'acord
<rafael_carreras> queda alguna cosa per recordar?
<AniolM> Perfecte
<wagafo> Crec que no, tot en ordre
<rafael_carreras> bé, si hi ha alguna cosa, ho parlarem a la llista
<wagafo> D'acord
<rafael_carreras> doncs vinga, bona nit
<AniolM> Bona nit!
<wagafo> Bona nit!
#ubuntu-cat 2018-05-02
<AniolM> Bona nit!
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<josepgallart> bon vespre!!
<giorgiograppa> Bona nit des de Sant Esteve de les Roures!
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt és la Valoració de la Ubucon a Xixon
<AniolM> No seria "Els Roures"? :P
<giorgiograppa> no pas: el nom ve de les bessones de la família Roures.
<rafael_carreras> el josepgallart i jo vam anar a Xixon per la Ubucon Europa
<wagafo> Què tal a Xixon?
<Guest88502> nanit
<rafael_carreras> bé, t'hagués agradat molt, wagafo, hi havia molt ubports
<wagafo> Sí, ja sabia que anaven a fer algunes presentacions
<rafael_carreras> i sembla que el projecte va anant molt bé
<josepgallart> va estar be, tot i que esperava mes gent
<SiscoGarcia> aix, darrerament tinc problemes amb el xat, havia entrat com a Guest88502
<wagafo> La veritat que sí, fins i tot s'està a prop de reviure l'Unity 8 per a l'escriptori
<rafael_carreras> no sabia que ubports tenia una fundació a darrere i diners per anar fent
<wagafo> Sí, hi ha un desenvolupador full time per al projecte finançat per la comunitat
<josepgallart> vaig trobar a faltar publi de ubuntu, semblava que no fos oficial
<wagafo> És que no és oficial, és totalment comunitari
<rafael_carreras> sí, la ubucon no la munta canonical
<wagafo> O vols dir a l'Ubucon, josepgallart?
<josepgallart> no estem parlant de la Ubucon?
<wagafo> Pensava que deies l'UBports, josepgallart
<josepgallart> a ok
<wagafo> Però sembla que l'Ubucon també és comunitari
<rafael_carreras> sí, i tant
<wagafo> Algun contacte interessant a l'Ubucon?
<rafael_carreras> canonical només és un sponsor
<rafael_carreras> jo no vaig fer cap contacte nou
<wagafo> Què tal el Joan de Palma? Va dir alguna cosa de la festa?
<josepgallart> jo vaig parlar amb el representant de ubuntu venezuela, tenen dificultats amb les traduccions a llengues indiguenes
<rafael_carreras> estem en contacte i ja tenim la graella completada
<wagafo> M'he ofert justament a fer una xerrada sobre l'UBports
<wagafo> Quan a les llengües, uns altres que tenen problemes són els sards, estan buscant traductors perquè no en tenen prou. Hi ha un amb nom i cognoms catalans involucrat.
<SiscoGarcia> dissabte t'abordaré pel tema UBports, val?
<wagafo> Pel que fa al trasteig, el tinc una mica abandonat, SiscoGarcia, massa feina que no em deixa dedicar-me
<josepgallart> jo li vaig sugeri que esplategin fer un loco de la llengua i dons sobre tot al amazones les llengues son tranversals a els estats
<SiscoGarcia> ja wagafo, però tots dos tenim un OPO i tu pots fer-lo servir i jo no, suposo que és un problema de maquinari... ja parlem dissabte
<wagafo> D'acord, a veure què podem fer
<SiscoGarcia> gràcies
<rafael_carreras> bé, segon tema?
<wagafo> Endavant
<rafael_carreras> la festa a Tàrrega
<josepgallart> ja tenim samarretas!!
<SiscoGarcia> ueeeeee
<rafael_carreras> ja tinc el pack de canonical, que és com de costum, però que l'haig de dividir entre tres
<AniolM> Jo tinc enganxines de la FSFE, ja les portaré
<wagafo> Passeu-me una foto del disseny i ho poso a la ubuntu.cat
<josepgallart> aquin correu?
<SiscoGarcia> intento passar-la per ací però costa (64,9 kB)
<josepgallart> https://web.telegram.org/#/im?p=g1980488
<wagafo> Pengeu-lo al Telegram
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo la tens al telegram
<wagafo> Sí, gràcies, ja l'he vista, i és veritat que ja hi era
<rafael_carreras> quedem a la porta de l'institut a les 9:30 per preparar coses, els que pogueu.
<rafael_carreras> encara no he quedat amb el ramon_m , ja ho faré :-)
<AniolM> Ens faràs matinar...
<rafael_carreras> m'ha dit que estava liat i que vindrà després
<wagafo> D'acord, jo vinc des de la Noguera
<giorgiograppa> A les 9.30 per preparar coses. I, per fer el reglamentari? A les 9.00?
<SiscoGarcia> giorgiograppa, tu sí que en saps ;)
<ramon_m> Bon vespre!!
<giorgiograppa> Home, SiscoGarcia , estava clar :-)
<SiscoGarcia> jo he quedat amb el ramon_m que recolliré al Joan de Gràcia i vindrem un pèl més tard
<AniolM> Per cert, estava pensant que es podria fer festa de firmes GPG, us sembla bé si preparo una pàgina a la wiki i ho passo per la llista?
<SiscoGarcia> però a temps de la presentació si tot va bé
<SiscoGarcia> AniolM, +1
<wagafo> +1 AniolM, fa temps que no en fem
<josepgallart> si algu em fa de tutor mi apunto
<aniolgarcia> +1!
<ramon_m> +1
<giorgiograppa> Això de la firma, penjaràs unes mini instruccions pels que jo no en recordem res, AniolM? +1
<AniolM> Sí, ara faré una pàgina a la wiki
<josepgallart> per mi grans instruccions
<SiscoGarcia> jo també ho tinc rovelladíssim (de fet crec que hauré de fer-me claus noves)
<giorgiograppa> Ole, gràcies, AniolM !
<AniolM> Us vau perdre el taller que vam fer en DPini i jo al DLP :(
<SiscoGarcia> l'hauríem de fer en paral·lel, oi? la graella és plena: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/BionicBeaverT%C3%A0rrega#Lloc_i_programa_d.27activitats_provisional
<AniolM> Sí, no hi ha cap problema en fer-ho en paral·lel
<rafael_carreras> es pot fer a la sala de les instaŀlacions
<SiscoGarcia> guai
<ramon_m> Si voleu, puc reservar una tercera "sala" del per fer-lo
<SiscoGarcia> +1
<ramon_m> .... del centre, vull dir
<wagafo> Si està tot preparat és un moment, a no ser que fóssim una multitud
<ramon_m> Demà vaig "in-situ" per provar wifi i comprovar que tot funciona ok
<ramon_m> .... el dilluns els transformen!!
<ramon_m> ... vull dir, canvien TOTA la electrònica de xarxa del centre!
<ramon_m> .... ens ha anat molt just!
<ramon_m> A quina hora voleu fer-ho?
<AniolM> No cal pas una altra sala
<ramon_m> ... on hi diu "sala", poseu-hi "aula".... no és cap problema!! El centre, dissabte està vuit!
<ramon_m> Com anem d'inscripcions?
<ramon_m> Avui he fet mailing massiu a tots els centres del territori, i a tots els Serveis Educatius de lleida... a veure!
<wagafo> Un moment que ho miro, l'últim cop que ho vaig mirar aquest mati hi havia 21 inscrits i 17 per al dinar
<SiscoGarcia> això del mailing em consta :P
<ramon_m> Els centres de Tàrrega han fet difusió a totes les famílies dels alumnes... a veure demà es nota!
<SiscoGarcia> jo l'he rebotat a tot el claustre
<ramon_m> :-) si, sisco, tu has patit l'SPAM !! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anwy2MPT5RE
<SiscoGarcia> XD
<wagafo> 22 inscrirs i 18 per al dinar
<SiscoGarcia> a poc a poc
<ramon_m> .... si, no sigui que tothom es passa a ubuntu i windows ha de "tancar" ;-))
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, potser que vagis dient-ho cada dia pel Telegram així li puc fer saber al ramon_m com va creixent
<wagafo> Sí, cap problema, SiscoGarcia
<SiscoGarcia> gràcies
<giorgiograppa> M'hi acabo d'inscriure. Compteu 23 i 19.
<ramon_m> ORGANITZACIÓ: així, entenc que dissabte voleu "engegar màquines" a les 09:30??
<ramon_m> ... ho dic per quedar amb el director del centre i "obrir portes"
<wagafo> Cert giorgiograppa, ja t'he vist
<rafael_carreras> volem entrar a les 9:30 per preparar les coses
<giorgiograppa> Una pregunta ramon_m : hi haurà algun bar de guàrdia a prop del centre cap a les 9.00?
<rafael_carreras> i poder començar a les 10:00 amb les activitats
<ramon_m> OK. Necessiteu algun tipus de suport especific ??..... que no sigui un bar?
<rafael_carreras> no, amb el bar ja fem :-)
<SiscoGarcia> ramon_m, ja em diràs com has quedat exactament amb el Joan de Gràcia, o vols que hi contacti directament?
<ramon_m> Si, hi ha bars "a prop"... és un centre de secundària.... algun lloc han d'anar els profes!!
<ramon_m> A la benzinera de davant, hi ha "bar"
<ramon_m> Amb el Joan, hem quedat que l'aniries a recollir a l'estació de l'AVE de Lleida
<giorgiograppa> ramon_m , alguns funcionem a base de cafè... hi ha màquines expendedores de cafeïna al centre?
<ramon_m> Arriba aprox. a les 08:30 de Figueres!
<ramon_m> ufff.... per parts
<ramon_m> Giorgiograppa: demà "investigo"
<wagafo> ramon_m algun suggeriment per acompanyants a Tàrrega?
<giorgiograppa> Gràcies, ramon_m :-)
<ramon_m> SiscoGarcia: el Joan arriba a l'ave de Lleida.... hora prevista: 08:·0
<ramon_m> 08:30, vull dir
<SiscoGarcia> ok, ja hi contacto i quedo amb ell
<SiscoGarcia> no pateixis pel Joan
<ramon_m> El tema Bar, com us he dit, em consta que a la benzinera fan cafès i entrepans... només és travessar la carretera
<ramon_m> wagafo, disculpa.... no entens la temva pregunta!
<rafael_carreras> perfecte, doncs
<wagafo> Vull dir, potser m'acompanya la meva dona, pero aniria a donar un volt per Tàrrega
<rafael_carreras> a les 9:00 cafè, 9:30 entrem per preparar coses i 10:00 comença el sarau
<ramon_m> :-) ok. wagafo, aquí hi ha info:  http://www.tarrega.cat/cultura/agenda-cultural
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras,  10:15 diu al wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/BionicBeaverT%C3%A0rrega#Lloc_i_programa_d.27activitats_provisional
<wagafo> D'acord, gràcies, jo de Tàrrrega sols conec l'estació de l'Alsina Graells!
<rafael_carreras> és veritat
<ramon_m> TAmbé biblioteca de 10 a 13  http://www.tarrega.cat/la-ciutat/equipaments-i-instal-lacions/equipaments-culturals/biblioteca
<ramon_m> ... i mooooltes tendes!!
<rafael_carreras> nou horari: 9;15 cafè, 9:45 preparar coses, 10:15 comença el sarau
<wagafo> Perfecte!, ramon_m
<ramon_m> ok amb horari.
<SiscoGarcia> potser millor l'altre horari, teniu 15 minuts de marge
<SiscoGarcia> però com vulgueu
<ramon_m> Cal imprimir "alguna cosa" ... cartells, ....
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: hi ha mitja hora per cada cosa, ja està bé
<rafael_carreras> ramon_m: sí, cartells, si us plau
<rafael_carreras> si poden ser A3, millor
<AniolM> Vols dir que el cafè no s'allargarà? :-)
<ramon_m> Ok.... quants i quins? El de la wiki, va bé?
<wagafo> Abans fèim allò dels noms amb el programa a darrere
<SiscoGarcia> com ens coneixes AniolM
<rafael_carreras> AniolM: alguns l'allargaran, no passa res
<ramon_m> Em podeu passar plantilla / mostra del què voleu imprimir del programa??
<ramon_m> ... o de com ho voleu fer?
<rafael_carreras> l'horari que hi ha al wiki estaria bé
<ramon_m> Ok, si us sembla, demà faig plantilla i us ho envio per vist-i-plau?
<rafael_carreras> jo no puc fer-te una maquetació, potser el josepgallart?
<rafael_carreras> perfecte, si hi pots fer tu mateix
<wagafo> No sé si cal, ramon_m, tampoc tenom al Sergi Mateo que era qui feia això
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: és per tenir l'horari imprés en cartells, que està molt bé
<ramon_m> Ok, agafo inkscape  i tiro milles
<rafael_carreras> molt bé
<josepgallart> intentare fer alguna cosa dema al mati i la penjo al telegram
<wagafo> Endavant, rafael_carreras, em recordava ara com fèiem abans el registre de la gent
<ramon_m> ... disculpeu, NO tinc telegram.
<josepgallart> facebbok?
<SiscoGarcia> no pateixis ramon_m ja te'l passaré jo
<ramon_m> tampoc, ni whatsapp
<rafael_carreras> us recordeu de quan existia el correu electrònic?
<ramon_m> ... digueu-me "a-xarxasocial"
<SiscoGarcia> josepgallart, si el passes pel telegram li faig arribar jo al ramon_m
<ramon_m> :-) boooonna la del correu!!
<josepgallart> ok
<SiscoGarcia> encara el faig servir moltíssim rafael_carreras
<rafael_carreras> i jo
<ramon_m> .. doncs jo, kontalk :-)
<SiscoGarcia> i intento fer pedagogia de l'ús que ha de tenir cada eina (digue-li xarxa)
<giorgiograppa> a mi, el correu electrònic em fa olor a feina, a la fàbrica, al mataero...
<SiscoGarcia> el ramon_m no perd cap oportunitat de fer publi ;)
<rafael_carreras> bé, prou de la festa de tàrrega, segur que anirà molt bé
<ramon_m> ... a mí, m'emprenya molt utilitzar "eines" que m'espien i viuen de la meva vida privada!
<ramon_m> ok, deixe'm-ho!
<rafael_carreras> següent tema/festa
<rafael_carreras> la de Palma
<rafael_carreras> L'organitza bàsicament el Cibersheep amb l'ajuda del josepgallart i meva
<rafael_carreras> ja té la graella completa, la podeu mirar al wiki
<wagafo> Jo arribo dissabte al matí i em quedo fins diumenge a la nit, m'acabo d'enterar que dilluns és festa (segona Pasqua), m'hagués quedat un dia més
<SiscoGarcia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/BionicBeaverPalma#Lloc_i_programa_d.27activitats
<rafael_carreras> portarem part del pack de canonical i samarretes
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, ja estem de palma, oi?
<SiscoGarcia> no hi ha el Cibersheep a la sala, oi?
<SiscoGarcia> i tampoc ha vingut el Vicent :(
<rafael_carreras> no, sempre m'oblido de convidar-lo a la reunió :-/
<rafael_carreras> és veritat, no ho havia mirat
<josepgallart> atencio per mallorca algu que o tingui mes facil per portar les samarretyes
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: ja en parlarem a tàrrega
<wagafo> Jo vaig en avió amb dret sols  a equipatge de mà, ho tinc malament
<josepgallart> jo anire en barco
<rafael_carreras> jo no sé ni quin equipatge puc portar al vaixell
<rafael_carreras> bé, ja mirarem què fem
<rafael_carreras> i de valència en sabeu res?
<giorgiograppa> arròs amb fesols i naps?
<SiscoGarcia> el programa està buit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/BionicBeaverVal%C3%A8ncia#Lloc_i_programa_d.27activitats_provisional
<wagafo> Això, hauríem de mirar compartir viatge i que hi ha d'allotjament
<SiscoGarcia> jo no podré venir, la presentació del PL la farà el giorgiograppa
<wagafo> Puc repetir allò d'UBports, ja li diré al Vicent
<giorgiograppa> Si algú pot canviar el nom del SiscoGarcia pel meu en la wiki...
<SiscoGarcia> cert
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: parlem-ne a la llista
<wagafo> D'acord, rafael_carreras
<AniolM> giorgiograppa: ara ho canvio, que tinc la wiki oberta
<giorgiograppa> ok AniolM .
<rafael_carreras> pendent el canvi el wiki, picar el crostó al vicent i viatge a valència
<SiscoGarcia> +1 a picar el crostó al Vicent :D
<rafael_carreras> i una altra cosa, segurament el 9 de juny fem una altra festa a barcelona
<SiscoGarcia> centralistes
<wagafo> Havia dit que venia a Tàrrega el Vicent, està anotat
<rafael_carreras> :-D
<SiscoGarcia> ;)
<SiscoGarcia> doncs li piquem el crostó a Tàrrega
<rafael_carreras> la de bcn no serà el mateix, serà light
<giorgiograppa> Oooooh! Vinga, ja que hi som, i per què no em fem sis? El sextet, nois, el sextet!
<SiscoGarcia> al Delta? o li diem al Joan de Gràcia perquè en munti una per l'Empordà?
<AniolM> A l'Empordà, a l'Empordà!
<AniolM> I una altra a Sant Esteve de les Roures
<SiscoGarcia> XD
<josepgallart> :-D
<SiscoGarcia> segons l'antiga llei RC AniolM la 6a la muntes tu :P
<giorgiograppa> La de Sante Esteve de les Roures la fem al Casal de la Falla!
<AniolM> Li cedeixo al giorgiograppa, se'l veu molt més informat
<giorgiograppa> A veure: no ens hem plantejat mai fer una festa virtual...
<giorgiograppa> seria un repte.
<rafael_carreras> a mi em sembla bé, cerquem una data
<SiscoGarcia> per mi festa virtual és gairebé un oxímoron
<giorgiograppa> de quina parles, rafael_carreras , de la de l'Empordà o de la de SEDLR? :-o
<wagafo> Vam fer l'anticonferència l'últim cop que vam ser a València
<rafael_carreras> de totes
<giorgiograppa> Ai, mare, que fem el sextet...
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: desconferència
<SiscoGarcia> cert wagafo i va estar molt bé
<wagafo> Això, ja no me'n recordava
<SiscoGarcia> a mi em sonava estrany però tampoc recordava bé el nom
<josepgallart> Us puc tornar a parlar de les proporcions aureas
<wagafo> I el taichí
<SiscoGarcia> em sona a déjà vu
<AniolM> La Portalada del Monestir de Ripoll té proporcions aureas
<AniolM> Igual que el DNI :-)
<rafael_carreras> i tot el que queda més o menys bé
<SiscoGarcia> ja he dit que no vindré, per tant feu com us sembli millor, però crec que hauríem d'apretar al Vicent perquè busqui ponents, i a una mala tirar de les xerrades ja fetes
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: sí, això de picar el crostó anava per aquí
<wagafo> M'he d'anar, que s'ha fet tard. Algun tema més?
<josepgallart> podcast?
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, ja imagino, perquè la graella fa una mica de pena
<rafael_carreras> sí, estem pensant a fer un podcast, com que tenim poca feina...
<SiscoGarcia> XDDDDDD
<rafael_carreras> els portuguesos em van convéncer que és una bona cosa
<rafael_carreras> però no hem tingut temps ni de parlar-ne
<giorgiograppa> fer un podcast... periòdic? o esporàdic?
<josepgallart> periodic
<AniolM> Llei RC: ho van dir els portuguesos, que el facin els portuguesos
<rafael_carreras> és que ja el fan :-)
<SiscoGarcia> +1 AniolM
<giorgiograppa> tu sí que en saps, AniolM .
<josepgallart> jo poso la veu
<giorgiograppa> Mmmm... podríem escoltar el què fan i, després, reflexionar sobre les possibles dificultats
<SiscoGarcia> jo l'orella :P
<rafael_carreras> total, si a algú li fa gràcia ajudar en això, que ens avisi al josepgallart i a mi
<giorgiograppa> fa un parell d'anys, durant dos cursos, vaig coordinar una activitat extraescolar de podcast i, la veritat, donava molta feina.
<josepgallart> calen guionistes..
<ramon_m> ... proposta: si voleu, ho podem emetre en directe en streaming
<rafael_carreras> sí, som conscients de la molta feina
<giorgiograppa> també és veritat que nosaltres som més seriosos que els nens de l'ESO... bo, no he dit res.
<AniolM> giorgiograppa: El log d'avui et desmenteix, i ràpid
<giorgiograppa> aix...
<rafael_carreras> hehe
<SiscoGarcia> AniolM, ets molt gran
<rafael_carreras> i ràpid!
<wagafo> Jo és que estic adormit, sinó el superaria
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: jo estic més adormit que tu
<rafael_carreras> :)
<rafael_carreras> vinga, ho hauríem de deixar
<rafael_carreras> que no m'aguanto
<AniolM> Sí, que la majoria matinem...
<SiscoGarcia> no trobo el perfil ràdio de linkat que potser podria ajudar, no sé
<josepgallart> jo dormire una estona per vosaltres
<SiscoGarcia> ramon_m, tens l'enllaç a mà?
<ramon_m> .. jo si SiscoGarcia ...el tinc muntat i "emetent"
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: no cal que ho cerquis avui, home
<wagafo> Fins dissabte a tothom!
<SiscoGarcia> era perquè l'anéssiu mirant
<ramon_m> l'enllaç és posar els "repos linkat" i synaptic + linkat-perfil-radio
<rafael_carreras> fins dissabte!
<giorgiograppa> Fins dissante, wagafo !
<ramon_m> bon vespre!
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<josepgallart> fins disabte
<SiscoGarcia> ja ramon_m però volia passar l'enllaç de la wiki linkat
<giorgiograppa> bona nit, sigueu bons.
<AniolM> Ja he enviat la pàgina del GPG per la llista, me'n vaig a dormir també
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit i ens veiem dissabte!
<ramon_m> Encara no està operatiu!
<AniolM> Bona nit!
<SiscoGarcia> però pots instal·lar-lo
<SiscoGarcia> no sé si funciona però l'he tingut en una màquina a veure què tal
<ramon_m> si, afegint els repos linkat a la instal·lació standard i synaptic+ linkat-perfil-radio.... continuem al kontalk, que ens hem quedat sols!
<ramon_m> Apaguem les llums!
<SiscoGarcia> nanit
#ubuntu-cat 2019-04-29
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> walter, em pots dir quanta gent hi ha apuntada al dinar?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> 12, i em sembla que tu no et vas apuntar...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Hehe, doncs 13
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ups, jo encara he d'aountar-m'hi. Fins a quan hi ha temps?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Tu al MacDonalds, ja fas tard...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Cauen!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Va, apunta't, et farem un lloc
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Vaig! Vaig!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> L'últim d'apuntar-se, paga.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ei, m'ha donat el 18.
#ubuntu-cat 2019-05-01
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Mark Shuttleworth Sees Increased Demand For Enterprise Ubuntu Linux Desktop … http://rss.slashdot.org/~r/Slashdot/slashdot/~3/jobDOo-P5t4/mark-shuttleworth-sees-increased-demand-for-enterprise-ubuntu-linux-desktop
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Això és curiós i interessant
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bon vespre
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <MrAniol> Bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Bon vespre
<wagafo> A veure si ve el Rafael
<sisco> eo?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Eo, eo, eo
<sisco> hui hi havia reunió, oi?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Si
<sisco> guai, un dia que arribe a temps ;)
<sisco> mmmm, suposo que hauríem de quedar en alguna hora dissabte, oi?
<sisco> ni que sigui per un cafè abans de la festa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Sí, a les 9:00 el cafè al costat de la biblioteca
<wagafo> D'acord
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> A les 9:30 entrarem per organitzar les coses
<sisco> potser em va just arribar a les 9:00,  però ho intentaré
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> El cafè no és obligatori
<sisco> per cert, la paraula cafè ha estat prodigiosa, però d'efectes retardats ;)
<sisco> i sí, no és obligatori però és convenient
<sisco> algun detall més d'última hora?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Jo crec que no
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Em sap greu però aquest cop no podré venir :(
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Oh
<sisco> ooooh
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> No sé com ho fem però ja és el 2n cop que coincideix amb la LAN Party de Ripoll
<wagafo> Per a la propera, aniolm
<sisco> potser hauríem de fer un calendari d'esdeveniments per evitar aquestes coincidències
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> No serveix, Sisco, passa sovint.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Tot es fa en dissabte
<wagafo> I també depèn de quan li va bé als que ens inviten
<sisco> entesos, que no hagi dit res jo
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Alguna cosa més?
<sisco> per mi ja estaria
<wagafo> Per aquí res
<wagafo> Fins dissabte!
<sisco> ens veiem dissabte, nanit!
<aniolgarcia> Ens veiem dissabte!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Uos
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Molt bé, ens veiem dissabte!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> He fet tard.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Hahaha
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ara em llegiré els discursos.
<sisco> síp, Giorgio, però no patisques, només has de fer cap dissabte a les 9:00 al bar del costat de la biblio ;)
<sisco> nanit
<wagafo> Bona nit1
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ferpecte! Bona nit.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @rcarreras [El cafè no és obligatori], No és obligatori, només és imprescindible.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bona nit, fins dissabte
#ubuntu-cat 2019-05-03
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Walter, em dius la gent apuntada per dinar?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> 17
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> moltes gràcies 😊
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Fins demà!
#ubuntu-cat 2019-05-04
<Biti> Hola
#ubuntu-cat 2019-05-05
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://www.flickr.com/photos/95771549@N08/sets/72157691273577543/
<sisco[m]> Gràcies per les fotos
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Gracies a tots, va ser una gran festa!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Molt xules!
#ubuntu-cat 2020-04-28
<marcfp> hola
<marcfp> he borrat un ficher per error
<marcfp> ~/.local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/youtube_dl/extractor/youtube.py <- aquest és el fitxer, algú sap com el puc recuperar ?
<marcfp> he provat de reinstalar els paquets dels que crec que en depenia, pero no m'ha funcionat
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Desinstal•lant i tornant a instal•lar no?
<marcfp> cubells ho he provat i no m'ha funcionat
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> està al teu local
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> $ pip remove youtube_dl
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> I després
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> $ pip install youtube_dl
<marcfp>  fricades pip remove youtube_dl
<marcfp> ERROR: unknown command "remove"
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Deuria
<marcfp> uninstall ?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Uninstall
<marcfp> carai ...
<marcfp> jo això diria que ho he fet ...
<marcfp> o pot ser només he desinstalat el youtube-dl del paquets del sistema i no el de pip ....
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Correcte
<marcfp> deu haver vingut d'aquí el meu error
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Això pense
<marcfp> moltes gràcies cubells
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> A tu mestre
#ubuntu-cat 2020-05-01
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> El goril·la meravellós 20.10 https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/groovy-gorilla-release-schedule/15531
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Iep! No hi havia convocada una prova al jitsi aquest matí? Ja hi heu acabat? O era per demà?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> era avui, ja hem acabat, que som molt ràpids. 😊
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Collons... M'he posat a corregir exercicis i se m'ha passat per complet. Com ha anat?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Bé, el Paco no s'hi ha pogut connectar i no ha pogut fer la seva prova, però hem fet tres proves més, així que molt bé.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> He pogut compartir vídeos? S'escoltaven? Per quin sistema?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Sí, el Walter ha compartit un vídeo que havia fet amb el mòbil, però no sé amb quin sistema. A veure si ens ho explica per aquí.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> caram jo també e arribat tard, estic cuinant i sem a passat la hora 😭
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> No ploreu, que podem tornar a quedar quan voleu, i us explico com funcionen els calendaris, les alarmes i totes aquestes coses.  😊
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Això dels calendaris i de les alarmes, vist com som de despistats (o com anem d'atrafegats), estaria bé, sí 😁.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Això dels calendaris i de les alarmes, vist com som de despistats (o com anem d' …], +1
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Jo ho deia de broma, però si ja hi ha dos interessats, us puc explicar com m'organitzo, perquè a mi a despistat no em guanya ningú i sense agenda estaria perdut.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @rcarreras [Jo ho deia de broma, però si ja hi ha dos interessats, us puc explicar com m'org …], T'escoltem, mestre! 😊👍
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> us va bé demà a les 10:00h?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Jo també m'apunto
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Només hi ha una pega: com me'n recordaré?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> hehe, és un cercle viciós
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @aniolm [Només hi ha una pega: com me'n recordaré?], XD
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Ara mateix tinc una altra cosa demà a les 10:00, si'ho apanyo m'hi apunto
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Ei, que pregunto per posar-lo a l'hora que us vagi bé, a les 11 o quan sigui.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @aniolm [Només hi ha una pega: com me'n recordaré?], Això estava pensant jo... 😔
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @rcarreras [Ei, que pregunto per posar-lo a l'hora que us vagi bé, a les 11 o quan sigui.], XDDDDD
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Si us va bé a les 10:00 feu
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Doncs vinga, a les 10 a la una,...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> A les 10 a les dues,...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Per mi, va bé. Ara, després de sortir a córrer (ehem, córrer...) de bon matí, potser encara ho estaré celebrant amb una torrà de xulles i vés a saber si me'n recordaré 💁🏻‍♂️
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> He dit «de bon matí». Les nou no són «de bon matí». Però, el problema greu és: on s'és vist una torrada de xulles «a la valenciana manera» que dure menys de dues hores, home?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> hauré de mirar què collons és això 😊
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> A veure si el Sisco o el Cubells te'n donen alguna pista... 😇
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> ui, ja ho he mirat i m'ha pujat el colesterol
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> El colesterol, els triglicèrids, els triceràtops... tot, t'haurà pujat.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Ara ja em sembla bé que duri dues hores.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> I això, sent moderats, molt moderats. Gairebé, de règim.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> A les 10h a les tres. Adjudicat.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> @rcarreras [Sí, el Walter ha compartit un vídeo que havia fet amb el mòbil, però no sé amb q …], Al meu Jitsi una de les fons de so que es poden escollir és "Àudio intern", si l'escolles, el so del vídeo passa pel Jitsi.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [A veure si el Sisco o el Cubells te'n donen alguna pista... 😇], Torrà de xulles a les 9:30 no és bien
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> I sí, torra de xulles és tot un ritual que pot començar a les 12:00 perquè es faça una bona brasa i acabar a les 17:00-18:00, sobretaula inclosa... … ... Però aquí parlàvem d'ubuntu, oi? … :P
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @rcarreras [ui, ja ho he mirat i m'ha pujat el colesterol], Només de pensar-hi... jo fa temps que no faig aquests excessos
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @wagafo [Al meu Jitsi una de les fons de so que es poden escollir és "Àudio intern", si l …], Ho dius de cara a reproduir un vídeo durant la sessió, oi? No interfereix amb l'àudio del ponent?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Sí, no interfereix perquè deixa d'enviar so pel micròfon, l'envia des de l'àudio intern de l'ordinador.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @wagafo [Al meu Jitsi una de les fons de so que es poden escollir és "Àudio intern", si l …], Això ho he d'investigar, és nou per a mi. «Àudio intern», dins de les fonts de so...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Exacte
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [Torrà de xulles a les 9:30 no és bien], Torrà de xulles a qualsevol hora del dia o de la nit és rebien! xiquet, que t'haja d'explicar aquestes coses... 😂
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [I sí, torra de xulles és tot un ritual que pot començar a les 12:00 perquè es fa …], Començar a les 12 és de cara a dinar; jo pensava més en un esmorzar reglamentari després de l'entrenament de bon matí. I, sí, això és Ubuntu, gastronomia i programari lliure 😁.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Torrà de xulles a qualsevol hora del dia o de la nit és rebien! xiquet, que t'ha …], Bufffff, serà l'edat però no m'imagine una torrà a les 9:00  … Tot i que entenc què vols dit
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Començar a les 12 és de cara a dinar; jo pensava més en un esmorzar reglamentari …], :P
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [Bufffff, serà l'edat però no m'imagine una torrà a les 9:00  … Tot i que entenc q …], No crec que siga l'edat: si fa no fa, som de la mateixa quinta i jo me la imagine ferpectament. També he de dir que sempre he tingut molta imaginació, això sí, i gairebé tanta gana com el Sangonereta 😇.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [No crec que siga l'edat: si fa no fa, som de la mateixa quinta i jo me la imagin …], XDDDDDDD
#ubuntu-cat 2020-05-02
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> M'he adormit...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Encara hi sou?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Justament ara hem plegat. :-)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> encara no t'hem vist a cap de les proves al jitsi, em sembla!!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Em sembla que no
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Tinc un internet terriblement lent i la primera classe online que vam fer pel jitsi va ser un desastre
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Vaja, a veure si fem una altra prova. La meva connexió és dolenta, però més o menys me'n surto.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Val a dir que érem 32 a la sessió. Amb menys gent potser es comportaria millor
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Home sí, pot ser això. 😊
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Crec que vam fer una prova amb gairebé 20 i que va anar bé. I em sona que he llegit en algun lloc que fins a 30 no hi ha problema amb el jitsi.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Doncs deu ser això
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> A veure si a la propera hi penso/no m'adormo :-)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> jo ara començo a estar disponible, però ja sabia que no podia venir a la reunió... el Paco ha pogut fer les proves?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Una sí i una no, ens tornarem a veure aviat.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @rcarreras [Una sí i una no, ens tornarem a veure aviat.], ok
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Rafael, m'has fet tornar al framagenda, que el tenia abandonat 😀
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Me n'alegro, a mi em va molt bé.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> I acabe de trobar com importar els calendaris de la fàbrica, ara puc integrar-ho tot 😁😁😁😁😁.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [I acabe de trobar com importar els calendaris de la fàbrica, ara puc integrar-ho …], hòstia, ja em sap greu haver-m'ho perdut; perquè el framagenda (i tantes altres eines de framasoft) és brutal
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Framasoft és brutal, sí, tenen de tot. Només els falta una aplicació que faça Café i ja 😁.
